# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2022



## Dan (1 Ago 2022 às 08:45)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Nickname (1 Ago 2022 às 09:44)

Céu limpo, vento fraco.

Agosto começa como acabou
Julho.
Nem 10h são e a média da temperatura máxima para Agosto já foi ultrapassada, com *29.8°C.
*


----------



## panda (1 Ago 2022 às 12:55)

Boas. temperatura nos 37,4ºC


----------



## Nickname (1 Ago 2022 às 17:11)

Mais um dia doentio, *39.3ºC *mas já esteve nos *40.2°C*.
Estou até com uma ligeira enxaqueca, sinto o meu corpo em permanente esforço nestes dias.


----------



## jotackosta (1 Ago 2022 às 17:43)

Hoje a máxima ficou-se pelos 38,5°C. Muito calor e baixa humidade. 

Nunca é demais lembrar nestes dias o cuidado a ter com as mudanças repentinas de temperatura que causem choque térmico ao corpo. Ar condicionado muito fresco seguido de uma ida repentina à rua ou vice-versa, enquanto se está a fazer a digestão é do pior!

Por burrice minha, aconteceu-me isso hoje e foi complicado.

Um pouco off-topic mas conta a intenção (nem vi se existe algum tópico do tipo meteorologia e saúde). 



Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 17:47)

Máximas já atingidas hoje, sujeitas ainda a actualização:

Aldeia do Souto (Quinta da Lajeosa): 41,5ºC
Viseu (cidade): 41,2ºC
Vila Real (cidade): 40,9ºC
Covilhã (MeteoEstrela): 40,9ºC
Chaves (aeródromo): 40,7ºC
Nelas: 40,0ºC
Proença-a-Nova: 39,8ºC
Bragança: 39,6ºC

Penhas da Saúde (MeteoEstrela): 29,9ºC
Torre (MeteoEstrela): 26,3ºC

E, claro, há máximas ainda superiores, como Pinhão, que se podem deduzir dos registo horários:


----------



## Thomar (1 Ago 2022 às 17:48)

Pinhão deve ter ultrapassado os *+44ºC *, nas últimas duas actualizações horárias *+43,4ºC e +43,5ºC.*


----------



## Cesar (1 Ago 2022 às 18:55)

_hoje esteve uma brasa com algumas nuvens._


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 19:03)

Thomar disse:


> Pinhão deve ter ultrapassado os *+44ºC *, nas últimas duas actualizações horárias *+43,4ºC e +43,5ºC.*



E Mirandela aos 42ºC.
Os 30ºC de Penhas da Saúde é surreal, mas penso que já foram atingidos este ano em Julho.


----------



## Nickname (1 Ago 2022 às 21:24)

Fim de tarde agradável, 25.6°C


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2022 às 22:47)

Bem, em Maçores (Torre de Moncorvo) parece que a máxima foi de 40,6ºC às 18h06, incrível como a temperatura entre as 14h e as 20h esteve sempre acima dos 37ºC.
Já a mínima foi de 22,4ºC que é pra levar tudo a dormir dentro do frigorífico 
Isto nunca mais acaba


----------



## JCARL (1 Ago 2022 às 22:57)

Vila Velha de Ródão:
- Temp. máx. hoje (01/08/2022): 43,2 º C.
- Temp. actual (22:55:00 Lx): 30,9 º C.
-Temp. Min. ontem: 21,3 º C.


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2022 às 07:53)

22°C, céu coberto por fumo a Oeste, assim como cheiro intenso a incêndio.
Mínima de 18.2°C


----------



## raposo_744 (2 Ago 2022 às 08:11)

viva
agora 24ºc para uma maxima prevista de 35










						Windy as forecasted
					

Wind map and weather forecast




					www.windy.com


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2022 às 09:17)

Mínima de 25,2ºC, vamos ver até onde vai chegar hoje a máxima.
Estão já 29,0ºC ainda são 9h15.


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2022 às 11:56)

*34ºC*


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2022 às 19:09)

Bem melhor hoje, *30.8°C*, máxima de *36.3°C.*


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2022 às 23:31)

Noite agradável, com *19ºC* já a esta hora, coisa rara nos últimos tempos.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2022 às 23:37)

Máxima de 39,8ºC às 15h11.
De momento já 26,8ºC a mínima foi de 25,1ºC com sorte fica assim.


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2022 às 04:41)

Ontem ao fim da tarde, as trovoadas do outro lado da fronteira passaram perto de Miranda do Douro, entre as 18h e as 20h.

A descarga eléctrica atmosférica (DEA) mais próxima foi esta, cerca das 19h00, mas as células foram bastante activas em Espanha, dentro do alcance do radar de Arouca, entre o meio-dia e as 20h.











Já hoje, cerca da 1h30, nasceram células a NE de Bragança, mais afastadas da fronteira e sem actividade eléctrica.
Faz antecipar que mais logo, pela tarde, talvez a instabilidade passe mesmo para cá da fronteira, esperemos que sem trovoada seca.






O foco dos próximos dias, primeira quinzena de Agosto, vai estar na situação dos distritos do interior Norte pela continuação da persistência de máximas persistentemente muito acima da média normal de Agosto.

Ontem foi o segundo dia deste mês em que o pólo do calor esteve nesta região:






Edit: entretanto já ocorreu a primeira trovoada, de uma célula formada a SE de Macedo de Cavaleiros em movimento para NNO e dissipando-se rapidamente, tal como nasceu.
Primeira descarga às 4h37. Sobre a zona do Azibo, esta foi a última e teve um ramo nuvem-solo simultâneo com as descargas intra-nuvem positivas assinaladas (distância de cerca de 10 Km entre elas).


----------



## Cesar (3 Ago 2022 às 06:16)

Céu limpo e sem vento para já.


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2022 às 07:43)

*15.1ºC*
Hoje o nevoeiro chegou até aqui, muitas vezes fica-se algures pelo triângulo Santa Comba Dão/Tondela/Nelas.
Mínima de *13.9°C.*

O nevoeiro acompanha o vale do Mondego quase até à Guarda.
*



*


----------



## raposo_744 (3 Ago 2022 às 07:56)

viva a todos
agora:
17ºc
humidade 90%
vento n 1/ms

neblina


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2022 às 10:33)

Estava aqui a rever os dados de ontem e o nível de humidade ontem chegou aos 8%


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Ago 2022 às 16:22)

Dia bem mais fresco que ontem, o vento fraco que sopra também ajuda a refrescar... Dentro de casa é que se está pior fruto dos últimos dias.


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2022 às 16:40)

Albifriorento disse:


> Dia bem mais fresco que ontem, o vento fraco que sopra também ajuda a refrescar... Dentro de casa é que se está pior fruto dos últimos dias.



Confirma os valores às 16h de hoje do IPMA, comparados com ontem: estabilizou em menos cerca de 3ºC.


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2022 às 16:58)

Célula violenta a explodir do lado espanhol, mesmo junto à fronteira de Montalegre, em 20 minutos atinge larga área de eco roxo (provável granizo):






Há descargas deste lado, esperemos que não ocorram ignições:






Actualização: passou para cá da fronteira, mantém eco roxo e trovoada. Movimento para SSE e expansão nesse sentido.


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2022 às 18:40)

Mais uma célula a explodir, do lado de lá da fronteira de Chaves, a NNE. Com trovoada.
As células mantém-se estacionárias e de curta duração.


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2022 às 18:49)

Temperatura já a cair bem, *28.7ºC*
Menos mau hoje, máxima de *34.1ºC*, sempre com um ventinho a acompanhar.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2022 às 21:33)

Em resumo hoje, mais uma vez a humidade foi qualquer coisa.


----------



## raposo_744 (4 Ago 2022 às 07:54)

muita humidade : 90%
temperatura : 17ºc
nevoeiro intenso : visão reduzida


----------



## Albifriorento (4 Ago 2022 às 09:18)

Bons dias. Por volta 6:52 estava nevoeiro, entretanto já dissipou tudo, muito agradável na rua.


----------



## Cesar (4 Ago 2022 às 19:22)

Da minha terra para o meu trabalho manhã diferente, na minha terra tudo limpo e no meu trabalho muito nevoeiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2022 às 23:23)

Mais uma vez o nordeste transmontano a não desiludir sendo uma das regiões mais quentes do país senão a mais quente.
Mínima de 19,3ºC e máxima de 37,2ºC. Neste momento 25,7ºC ainda. Nos últimos dias:


----------



## Nickname (4 Ago 2022 às 23:45)

*17.7ºC.*
Hoje houve novamente nevoeiro até por volta das 10h.
Extremos do dia: *33ºC*/*14.2ºC*


----------



## raposo_744 (5 Ago 2022 às 08:08)

muito nevoeiro que se irá manter até perto das 10 horas (assim foi ontem)
18ºc
humidade nos  90%


----------



## Nickname (5 Ago 2022 às 14:39)

*32.3ºC*, céu limpo.
Hoje o nevoeiro dissipou-se mais cedo, antes das 9h.
Mínima de *14.8ºC.*


----------



## Nickname (5 Ago 2022 às 20:39)

Ligeiramente mais quente hoje, e a queda da temperatura está mais lenta, ainda* 26ºC.*
Máxima de *34.4ºC.*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2022 às 22:20)

Mínima de 19,9ºC com máxima de 36,8ºC.


----------



## Cesar (6 Ago 2022 às 07:17)

Hoje céu limpo, não deve haver nevoeiro.


----------



## Nickname (6 Ago 2022 às 09:28)

*24.4ºC*, céu limpo.
Hoje o nevoeiro mal entrou no distrito de Viseu, ficou-se pela zona da barragem da Aguieira.
Mínima de *15ºC*


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2022 às 16:48)

Vários incêndios por toda a região a norte do Douro.

Vista do Monte Farinha (Sra da Graça, Mondim de Basto) neste momento (16h44):








			Vilar de Ferreiros  -  Vilar de Ferreiros, Vilar de Ferreiros › West: › West (Vilar de Ferreiros, Portugal)
		


O fumo que se vê deve ser proveniente dos incêndios de Celorico de Basto e Fafe.


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2022 às 18:56)

Apesar do fumo, boas térmicas para a prática de parapente na Sra da Graça:


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2022 às 18:59)

Na Serra da Estrela continua incontrolável o incêndio que começou na Vila do Carvalho e alastrou para o alto e para norte, com vários focos:


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Ago 2022 às 22:00)

Mínima de 18,2ºC e máxima de 36,4ºC.
Continuam as temperaturas acima dos 35ºC tá difícil de acabar.
Neste momento ainda 27,9ºC.


----------



## Cesar (7 Ago 2022 às 09:44)

Dia de Céu limpo com muito fumo.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2022 às 12:16)

Hoje deve acabar esta sequência se calhar. Mínima de 20,2ºC hoje, de momento já 32,4ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Ago 2022 às 14:17)

Vi esta imagem, de hoje na volta à Portugal em bicicleta 2022.





Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2022 às 14:31)

*33.5ºC*
Incrível como não há um dia em que a temperatura se fique pelos 30ºC.
Vista para a zona Norte da Serra da Estrela, da minha perspectiva é a mancha de fumo mais impressionante deste Verão:




Vista para a zona da Serra do Açor:


----------



## belem (7 Ago 2022 às 15:27)

E Pinhão continua na senda dos 40 graus:



			https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-dia-chart.jsp#Pinh%C3%A3o,%20Santa%20B%C3%A1rbara


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2022 às 17:04)

Contraste brutal de temperaturas entre Penhas Douradas/Manteigas, sob a negra nuvem de fumo do incêndio que se aproxima, e todas as restantes estações na Serra da Estrela e periferia:


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2022 às 17:53)

Vento a virar para Oeste na encosta noroeste da Serra da Estrela e o incêndio nem perto de estar controlado.
Já atingiu o vale glaciar do Zêzere e se subir a Nave da Mestra e Vale Rossim pode voltar para as Penhas Douradas/Manteigas:


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2022 às 21:48)

Nova estação wunderground no concelho de Lamego.
Quinta dos Cubos, Britiande, num vale a 370m de altitude.




__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				



Teve a mínima mais baixa da rede wundeground em todo o distrito de Viseu parece-me, com *12.8ºC*, e das máximas mais altas com *36ºC.*


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2022 às 21:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hoje deve acabar esta sequência se calhar. Mínima de 20,2ºC hoje, de momento já 32,4ºC.


A máxima foi de 36,8ºC.
Pronto acabou a sequência de descida


----------



## Cesar (8 Ago 2022 às 07:08)

Céu limpo com fumo.


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2022 às 09:35)

24.8ºC, mínima de 14.7ºC

A primeira semana de Agosto termina com uma média das máximas superior à média do mês de Julho(anomalias em relação a 81-10):
Viseu(cidade):* 35.9ºC*(+6.3ºC)/*24.9ºC*(+3.3ºC)/*13.7ºC*(+0.2ºC)
Viseu(centro de coordenação): *33.6ºC*(+5.6ºC)/*24.5º*C(+2.9ºC)/*17ºC*(+1.7ºC)

O Pinhão segue nos 41.3ºC/30.2ºC/21.5ºC em Agosto.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2022 às 09:44)

Mínima de 19,5ºC, lá vamos nos para mais um dia acima dos 35ºC, neste momento já 27,8ºC.


----------



## raposo_744 (8 Ago 2022 às 11:20)

Pressure
1014.9 hPa

Visibility
16.09 kilometers

Clouds
Clear

Dew Point
14 C

Humidity
56 %


28 °C  agora


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Ago 2022 às 13:18)

De volta ao fórum meteopt, onde eu desde 2011 com 15 anos iniciei a minha atividade e gosto pela meteorologia. Hoje temos um dia de trovoadas e chuva forte nesta zona que está no mapa. Estejam atentos. Atenção à trovoada que pode desencadear fogos nesta zona, depende da quantidade de chuva para gerar fogo.
Bom seguimento meteorológico para hoje


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 21:48)

Um típico poente de Verão em Portugal...  






Não tinha de ser assim.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2022 às 22:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mínima de 19,5ºC, lá vamos nos para mais um dia acima dos 35ºC, neste momento já 27,8ºC.


Máxima de 37,3ºC, calor trancado no nordeste transmontano.
Ainda 28,7ºC, vamos ver se a mínima não vai ser tropical.


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2022 às 22:10)

*20.3°C*, máxima de *34.4°C.*
Começa a aparecer uma luz ao fundo do túnel nas previsões a 10 dias!


----------



## Nickname (9 Ago 2022 às 14:37)

Céu limpo, mais um dia bem quente, com *33.1°C.*
Mínima de* 14°C.


*


----------



## Cesar (9 Ago 2022 às 18:49)

Céu por agora limpo, mas continua o fumo.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2022 às 21:54)

Mínima de 22,1ºC e máxima de 37,7ºC.
De momento não sei qual a temperatura atual porque não há luz ou internet.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 23:11)

Última hora: células a virem de Sul e com ecos de precipitação, movimento Sul-Norte, não se detecta deriva lateral e naquela trajectória será difícil chegarem à Estrela que bem precisa. No entanto aquela instabilidade está prevista expandir-se e durante a madrugada há acumulados previstos, quer pelo Arome quer pelo GFS.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 00:16)

Primeira célula antes de chegar a Idanha-a-Nova teve eco laranja/vermelho, durante vinte minutos. Durou aproximadamente uma hora com eco pelo menos amarelo.















Teve algumas descargas entre nuvens, das 22:33 às 22:41 utc, nas imediações de Penamacor.





Novas células vêm de Sul, desta vez a NE do maciço de S.Mamede. Já se tinha notado um ligeiro encurvamento para NNE, o que faz com que se afastem de onde eram mais precisas. No entanto, a actividade eléctrica é maior, com descargas nuvem-solo, o que não é bom...


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 00:42)

As células que entram agora pelo Tejo internacional, zona de Rosmaninhal, já são perigosas devido a terem descargas nuvem-solo sobre uma das áreas mais secas da região.






Mas também vêm acompanhadas de precipitação pontualmente forte, eco vermelho/roxo.









Movimento para NNE, na direcção de Zebreira.

Claramente, bolsas de ar muito quente precedem estas células, Zebreira à meia-noite ainda estava perto dos 30ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (10 Ago 2022 às 00:57)

Tudo ao lado... (mais uma vez) 

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 00:58)

Descarga perigosa: 115 kA há 12 minutos.






Atingiu árvores perto de Medronheira, a NE de Rosmaninhal:


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 01:05)

Mais trovoada, agora mais perto, entre a Guarda e Vilar Formoso.
E continuam as descargas próximas de Zebreira.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 01:16)

Chove, em Pedrógão de S.Pedro, a SSE de Penamacor: Quinta dos Grifos com *0,5 mm*. 

Boa trajectória, se continuar.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 01:26)

Pelo menos meia hora de trovoada já lá vai, entre Guarda e Vilar Formoso, e em algum lugar já houve boa rega.













* 1,2 mm* em Zebreira, entre a meia-noite e a 1h.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 01:42)

O aguaceiro em Pedrógão de S.Pedro, noutra estação perto da Quinta dos Grifos já tem *1,3 mm*. 

Os ecos que passaram nesta área eram apenas verdes.
Há portanto bons acumulados, embora muito pontuais, nos locais onde passaram ecos de amarelo até vermelho.
Ou seja, isto não é virga! Não é trovoada seca!

A célula entre Guarda e Vilar Formoso move-se agora lentamente para N/NNE, desenvolveu eco roxo:


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 02:09)

30 Km a Oeste e apagava o incêndio da Estrela...


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 02:11)

Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo refrescada:







Esperemos que sem exagero.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 02:22)

Células a entrar no distrito de Bragança, vindas de F.C.Rodrigo, direcção Freixo Espada à Cinta, e de Espanha, esta a passar em Sendim, movimento para NNE, direcção Miranda do Douro, segue o vale do rio deste lado da fronteira.


----------



## microcris (10 Ago 2022 às 04:01)

Já se vê alguma coisa ao longe (Bragança)


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 04:16)

microcris disse:


> Já se vê alguma coisa ao longe (Bragança)



Descarga 70 kA, 5 Km a Oeste de Miranda do Douro, perto de Quinta do Cordeiro.






É a despedida, as células vão fugir pela fronteira, direcção NNE/NE.





Das estações WU, fica o registo para já de 1,5 mm em F.C.Rodrigo, 1,3 mm e 0,5 mm em Pedrógão de S.Pedro (Penamacor), 1,0 mm em Sabugal, 0,3 mm em Penha Garcia e, por estar muito perto da fronteira, 4,3 mm em Saucelle.


----------



## microcris (10 Ago 2022 às 04:19)

Painéis solares à frente, mas dá para perceber


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 04:25)

microcris disse:


> Painéis solares à frente, mas dá para perceber


 estás aonde, Bragança cidade mesmo? Confirmas a hora, 3h56 (há meia hora)?


----------



## microcris (10 Ago 2022 às 04:31)

StormRic disse:


> estás aonde, Bragança cidade mesmo? Confirmas a hora, 3h56 (há meia hora)?


Cidade, perto do Lidl.
A imagem é uma frame exportada dum vídeo feito às 04:14, foi depois da descarga de 70kA


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 04:50)

microcris disse:


> Cidade, perto do Lidl.
> A imagem é uma frame exportada dum vídeo feito às 04:14, foi depois da descarga de 70kA



A que horas começou o vídeo? Será então uma destas descargas, bastante mais perto. Realmente a outra de 70 kA parecia-me demasiado longe (>40 Km) para aparecer tão perto no vídeo, apesar de poder ter sido usado zoom. No entanto como era isolada teria sido difícil ter o vídeo a gravar sem indícios de poder haver uma descarga na direcção escolhida.


----------



## microcris (10 Ago 2022 às 05:11)

StormRic disse:


> A que horas começou o vídeo? Será então uma destas descargas, bastante mais perto. Realmente a outra de 70 kA parecia-me demasiado longe (>40 Km) para aparecer tão perto no vídeo, apesar de poder ter sido usado zoom. No entanto como era isolada teria sido difícil ter o vídeo a gravar sem indícios de poder haver uma descarga na direcção escolhida.


O vídeo é curtinho, 20s. E realmente está com zoom de 2x
Por volta das 4:14 temos ali uma série de descargas


----------



## Cesar (10 Ago 2022 às 07:06)

Céu com nuvens ameaçadoras .


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2022 às 07:39)

Mais uma mínima tropical de 22,7ºC.
De momento já 24,8ºC, vamos ver o que o dia nos traz.


----------



## windchill (10 Ago 2022 às 09:56)

Apesar de estar com o meu tempo muito restrito, ainda consegui dar um 'saltinho' até à zona de Sabrosa para tentar a minha sorte. Vi muita flashada para SE e E, mas raios visíveis foram muito escassos! Deixo-vos aqui um dos poucos que apanhei.
Foi uma caçada um pouco frustrante, é certo.... mas o mais importante é per(seguir) o sonho eléctrico!


----------



## microcris (10 Ago 2022 às 09:57)

Boa rega. Não estragou nada e já foi molhando alguma coisa


----------



## Nickname (10 Ago 2022 às 14:08)

*35.3°C*, tempo abafado, algum fumo.


----------



## Nickname (10 Ago 2022 às 15:36)

*35.1ºC*
Nebulosidade a aparecer a Este e Nordeste:


----------



## Rafa111 (10 Ago 2022 às 16:35)

33.4ºC
Vista para a Serra da Estrela juntamente com o novo foco de incêndio na zona de Lagares da Beira:


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 17:21)

Trovoada monumental no Barroso e Larouco!
Infelizmente já provocou uma ignição perto da albufeira do Alto Rabagão, mas está já em resolução. É que é completamente diferente uma ignição natural por DEA e uma ignição provocada por mão humana. Até porque deve ter logo chovido forte em cima.








						Fogos.pt [10-08-2022 17:21] Incêndio em Vila Real, Montalegre, Cervos
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 57, Meios Terrestres: 12, Meios Aéreos: 1



					fogos.pt


----------



## LMMS (10 Ago 2022 às 18:03)

Está cá uma trovoada!!


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 18:12)

LMMS disse:


> Está cá uma trovoada!!



Está mesmo incrível.
Das 16h às 17h a estação do IPMA de Montalegre registou 6,7 mm, mas continuou.

Continuam a aparecer novas células de sul:









Aqueles vinte minutos à volta das 17h foram espectaculares em concentração e número de DEA's, sobretudo, e felizmente, entre nuvens.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 18:18)

8,4 mm em Valpaços
8,7 mm em Outeiro Seco (Chaves) (nesta altura "Outeiro Molhado", felizmente) (edição: 10,5 mm)
7,1 mm em Ranhados (Penedono)


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 18:35)

Excelente rega em Chaves:





*11,7 mm* em Outeiro Seco, a NE de Chaves, a caminho de V.Verde da Raia, e continua a acumular.





E também a chegar agora ao Gerês oriental.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 18:40)

Montalegre (IPMA) acumulou mais 5,8 mm totalizando *12,5 mm* desta trovoada.
Pelo menos a rega já dá para nascer erva nos campos e travar a morte de algumas árvores.
E excelente para as culturas.

Chaves (IPMA) até às 18h leva 4,7 mm, mas continuou a acumular depois dessa hora.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2022 às 19:00)

Já aconteceu alguma coisa, vamos ver pra noite o que ainda poderá ou não vir.
Máxima de 36,3ºC de momento 31,1ºC.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 19:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já aconteceu alguma coisa, vamos ver pra noite o que ainda poderá ou não vir.



 0,2 mm, venha mais, pelo menos já não está bloqueado.

*14,4 mm* é o acumulado mais elevado nas estações IPMA até às 18h, atingido durante a madrugada em *Miranda do Douro*.
Mesmo Pinhão já teve a sua rega ao nascer do sol, mas não desistiu de tentar chegar aos quarentas... não conseguiu.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2022 às 19:44)

Varandas cheias de cinza.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 19:57)

Muitas descargas nuvem-solo positivas de elevada intensidade, várias dezenas de kA, nas trovoadas desta última hora, no distrito de Bragança principalmente.







Spoiler: DEA distrito Bragança


----------



## DRC (10 Ago 2022 às 20:03)

Boa tarde.
Caiu uma boa carga de água há pouco na aldeia dos Fóios, concelho do Sabugal.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 20:51)

Tão perto que esta célula passou, do foco principal do incêndio:









Mais uma trovoada forte, associada a este complexo de células:
















Até ao momento não há ignições detectadas.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Ago 2022 às 21:37)

StormRic disse:


> Tão perto que esta célula passou, do foco principal do incêndio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O vento convectivo dessa célula, não ajuda em nada o incendio.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 21:49)

Miguel96 disse:


> O vento convectivo dessa célula, não ajuda em nada o incendio.



Não sei se a distância a que passou foi suficiente para fazer sentir esse vento.

Entretanto a célula agrupou-se formando um arco com outras e que se move para norte e expandido-se transversalmente a este movimento.






Note-se ainda que do outro lado da fronteira da Malcata deve haver também um foco de incêndio importante, o radar mostra uma nuvem típica de coluna de fumo com origem estática.


----------



## tonítruo (10 Ago 2022 às 22:00)

StormRic disse:


> Aqueles vinte minutos à volta das 17h foram espectaculares em concentração e número de DEA's, sobretudo, e felizmente, entre nuvens.


Das 16h52 até às 17h02 foram registadas *1023* DEAs na rede IPMA.
É caso para dizer: _Chocante_!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2022 às 22:11)

Bem, atingi já a mínima de hoje com uma nova mínima de 21,4ºC de momento já 23,3ºC.
Acumulado até agora de 3,8 mm.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 22:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, atingi já a mínima de hoje com uma nova mínima de 21,4ºC de momento já 23,3ºC.
> Acumulado até agora de 3,8 mm.



Aguaceiro que passou rápido e forte, uma das células deste arco em movimento para norte, provavelmente eco amarelo ao passar em Maçores.






Antes, a célula deste arco que passou perto da Serra da Estrela e pela Guarda, deixou *8,6 mm em Pinhel*, que atingiu de raspão.
Mais a noroeste, em *Rabaçal *ficaram *6,6 mm*; mais *4,6 mm* em* Ranhados* somados ao acumulado que já tinha fez subir o total do dia para *11,7 mm*.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2022 às 07:54)

Mínima de 21,8ºC, mesmo assim não me escapei a ter uma mínima abaixo dos 20ºC, lá vamos nos para mais um dia quente.
Neste momento já 22,1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2022 às 20:34)

Mais uma máxima potente de 35,9ºC, agora estão já 28,1ºC.
Ao que parece a partir de domingo o calor no nordeste transmontano chega ao fim, as noites deverão arrefecer bem como é normal nesta altura do ano já.


----------



## Cesar (12 Ago 2022 às 07:05)

Céu limpo com temperatura amena.


----------



## jotackosta (12 Ago 2022 às 16:32)

Vento do quadrante Oeste. Aguenta-se melhor o calor. Sigo com 31.6°C.

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## raposo_744 (13 Ago 2022 às 07:39)

Pressure
1013.21 hPa

Visibility
14.48 kilometers

Clouds
Partly Cloudy

Dew Point
12 C

Humidity
79 %

Rainfall
0 mm

*13 °C  agora







						Pedrógão Grande, Portugal Weather Conditions | Weather Underground
					

Pedrgo Grande Weather Forecasts. Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weatherreports, maps & tropical weather conditions for the Pedrgo Grande area.



					www.wunderground.com
				



*


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2022 às 08:19)

Ontem a mínima já foi de 17,0ºC mas a máxima uma vez mais acima dos 35ºC com 35,9ºC.
Parece que esta noite já deve chegar aos 15ºC de mínima ou menos vamos ver. Por agora 20,5ºC


----------



## Serrano (13 Ago 2022 às 17:29)

29.5°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2022 às 20:16)

Boas, 

Em Azinhoso máxima de *30.8ºc**.*

Neste momento 26.4ºc, vento moderado de WNW e 24%HR.

Há muito fumo visível um pouco por todos os quadrantes, mas especialmente a SW.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Ago 2022 às 21:36)

A arrefecer rápido aqui por CB, 26.3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2022 às 23:38)

Vamos lá ver como será a mínima desta madrugada. Estão a dar 13ºC, por agora estão já 19,0ºC.
Hoje máxima de 33,4ºC, por fim um dia abaixo dos 35ºC desde há muito tempo.


----------



## jotackosta (14 Ago 2022 às 08:17)

Hoje a mínima chegou aos 9.4°C. Bom para refrescar a casa. 

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2022 às 09:24)

Bom dia, 

Mínima fresca em Azinhoso com 12.5ºc.

Neste momento muito sol, 14.8ºc , vento SW fraco a moderado e 82%HR.

Algumas nuvens altas, tempo notoriamente mais fresco.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2022 às 09:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vamos lá ver como será a mínima desta madrugada. Estão a dar 13ºC, por agora estão já 19,0ºC.



Mínima de 13,1ºC, a mínima mais baixa desde que tenho a estação ativa, portanto desde 22 de Julho.
De momento 19,6ºC, vamos ver se a máxima vai ultrupassar os 30ºC estão a prever 28ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Ago 2022 às 09:59)

Mínima de* 9.8°C* aqui.
Ontem foi o primeiro dia de Agosto em que as estações de Viseu do ipma não tiveram máximas acima da média.
Tanto Viseu(cidade) como Viseu(centro de coordenaçao) tiveram máximas precisamente na média, 29.6°C e 28°C respectivamente.


----------



## Dan (14 Ago 2022 às 12:18)

Situação inédita nestes últimos 40 ou 50 dias, ainda só 22,5ºC a esta hora, com vento fraco de oeste. Mínima de 14,6ºC.


----------



## Cesar (14 Ago 2022 às 13:37)

Dia de festa na aldeia com tempo muito  bom para nos divertimo nos.


----------



## Dan (14 Ago 2022 às 18:25)

A máxima ficou apenas em 27,1ºC. Agora 25,0ºC e vento de oeste com muito fumo dos incêndios.


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2022 às 19:31)

Boas, 

Em Azinhoso máxima de 26.5ºc.

Neste momento 24.4ºc , vento moderado de oeste/ONO e 30%HR.

Bastante fumo vindo de oeste, com alguma neblina e cheiro a mato queimado


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2022 às 20:04)

Máxima de 29,4ºC. Finalmente já começa a margem para as casas arrefecerem promete ser mais uma noite fria com 13ºC de novo.
Neste momento já 24,6ºC.


----------



## Cesar (15 Ago 2022 às 06:56)

O dia começou com nevoeiro.


----------



## Snifa (15 Ago 2022 às 08:14)

Bom dia, 

Em Azinhoso mínima de 13.2ºc.

Neste momento 15.1ºc, vento fraco e 79%HR.

Céu limpo, é visível fumo para oeste/SO.


----------



## Bajorious (15 Ago 2022 às 17:33)

Incêndio na Guarda a provocar precipitação, resultado do Pirocummulus formado ?








Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (15 Ago 2022 às 18:40)

Bajorious disse:


> Incêndio na Guarda a provocar precipitação, resultado do Pirocummulus formado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahm? Percipitação? Isso no radar são as nuvens altas devido a radiotividade, duvido que seja chuva de qualquer tipo...


----------



## Nickname (15 Ago 2022 às 21:23)

Noite ventosa e fresca, com *16.8°C. *Nevoeiro de manhã, máxima de *28.1°C

*


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Ago 2022 às 22:38)

Mínima de 13,8ºC e máxima de 30,4ºC.
Neste momento 19,7ºC.


----------



## huguh (16 Ago 2022 às 03:13)

Achei que estava a ouvir coisas, mas não.. É mesmo chuva a bater na janela. 
Está mesmo a chuviscar

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2022 às 03:34)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Está previsto a chuva chegar a zona da serra da estrela??
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Probabilidade muito baixa e só para o que resta da madrugada, < 30%, excepto no sopé Oeste, Oliveira do Hospital tem probabilidade 77%, por exemplo.



huguh disse:


> Achei que estava a ouvir coisas, mas não.. É mesmo chuva a bater na janela.
> Está mesmo a chuviscar
> 
> Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk



Lá está o eco esfarrapado da frente oclusa a regar irregularmente desde o Litoral Norte até se dissipar de encontro à cordilheira central. Nada deve passar para as encostas Leste da Estrela.


----------



## raposo_744 (16 Ago 2022 às 09:32)

aqui esteve quase a chover....quase.
agora  21 °C

Pressure
1012.87 hPa

Visibility
14.48 kilometers

Clouds
Partly Cloudy

Dew Point
13 C

Humidity
81 %

Rainfall
0 mm


----------



## Snifa (16 Ago 2022 às 10:33)

Bom dia,

Em Azinhoso choveu algo, mas mal molhou o chão.

As árvores ainda pingavam ligeiramente de manhã, enfim, uma gota de água num oceano de necessidades, ainda por cima parece que o calor regressa no  próximo fim de semana... 

Tendo como referência as previsões do IPMA para Mogadouro, já a partir de sexta-feira, vem tudo menos o que era preciso 






Mínima de 13.1ºc.

Neste momento 15.4ºc, vento moderado com rajadas de ONO e 76%HR.

Céu com periodos de nublado, nuvens em rápido deslocamento vindas de O/ONO.


----------



## Nickname (16 Ago 2022 às 10:41)

*18.5ºC*, céu muito nubaldo.
Muito pouca chuva por Viseu, entre 0.3 a 0.5mm nas estações wunderground.

Chuva mais significativa só nas montanhas a Oeste e na zona de Lafões.
5.1mm em São João do Monte, Serra do Caramulo


----------



## Nickname (16 Ago 2022 às 16:03)

Alguns dados meteorológicos e webcam em directo no aeródromo de Viseu:





						FlyWeather
					

Weather, Aviation, Weather Network, aircraft, weather, LSA, ultra light, stingray, stingray avionics, weather network




					www.flyweather.net


----------



## Dan (16 Ago 2022 às 18:05)

Alguma chuva fraca durante a noite e um curto, mas intenso, aguaceiro agora de tarde. Neste momento: céu nublado,19,8ºC, 55% de Hr e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2022 às 19:27)

Dan disse:


> Alguma chuva fraca durante a noite e um curto, mas intenso, aguaceiro agora de tarde. Neste momento: céu nublado,19,8ºC, 55% de Hr e vento fraco de oeste.



Bragança foi a única estação IPMA do distrito com precipitação significativa, mas dispersa ao longo do dia:


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (16 Ago 2022 às 21:00)

Períodos de chuva forte na serra do Montemuro pouco antes das 20h00 na zona da Gralheira.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Ago 2022 às 22:23)

Mínima de 16,1ºC e máxima de 25,3ºC.
Incrível a máxima de hoje, uma bênção no meio do inferno que tem sido. De momento 17,6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2022 às 00:06)

Pedro André Esteves disse:


> Períodos de chuva forte na serra do Montemuro pouco antes das 20h00 na zona da Gralheira.



Ainda andavam umas células isoladas, que chegaram a eco amarelo, neste pós-frontal que até foi interessante em alguns locais.
No entanto passaram nas malhas da rede IPMA, e também da rede WU que nessa zona é muito esparsa.


----------



## Cesar (17 Ago 2022 às 06:59)

Aqui tambem vhoveu de madrugada.


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2022 às 15:32)

Células a passarem no extremo nordeste, Miranda do Douro, movimento de NNO:









Com trovoada desde as 15h03:






Não constava na previsão descritiva para hoje.

Não há estações WU na zona, mas Moralina a 10 Km do outro lado da fronteira registou 1,3 mm.

Na vista para Nordeste desde Mogadouro é possível ver a cortina de chuva ao longe:


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2022 às 15:55)

Continua a trovoada em Miranda do Douro, há descargas nuvem-solo:





O movimento geral é de Norte, mas o alinhamento e a progressão do desenvolvimento das células é longitudinal NNO-SSE:


----------



## Cesar (17 Ago 2022 às 20:48)

O céu esteve nublado, mas agora cada vez mais limpo.


----------



## Snifa (17 Ago 2022 às 22:33)

StormRic disse:


> Células a passarem no extremo nordeste, Miranda do Douro, movimento de NNO:





StormRic disse:


> Na vista para Nordeste desde Mogadouro é possível ver a cortina de chuva ao longe:



Ainda esteve bastante ameaçador, passou tudo mais a E/NE.

Uma vista também do aeródromo de Mogadouro esta tarde mas virada para E/ENE, a serra ao fundo é a da Castanheira (997 m), e logo abaixo a localidade de Penas Roias, Azinhoso fica a uns 500 metros deste local de onde fiz a foto:






Em Azinhoso mínima de 12.4ºc e máxima 24.9ºc , com bastante vento durante a tarde.

Neste momento 17.6ºc , vento fraco e 55%HR.

Aspecto dos campos aqui  da região vistos hoje a alguns Kms de distância, a serra ao fundo é a de Bornes:






Mais aproximado, a secura predomina:


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2022 às 23:00)

Mínima de 14,0ºC e máxima de 26,7ºC.
Mais uma máxima boa, vamos ver até onde vai a mínima hoje que ao que parece hoje deve ser a noite mais fria da semana. Por agora 18,7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (18 Ago 2022 às 06:32)

Em Várzea a mínima na estação, até agora, foi de 6,8C. Mas no centro da aldeia estão 5C.


----------



## Nickname (18 Ago 2022 às 09:58)

*22.1ºC*
Mais uma noite fresca, *10.2ºC *de mínima, a casa já anda pelos 21/22ºC sem grande esforço, chegou a andar nos 31ºC!!

Médias em Viseu(cidade) e (centro de coordenação) neste mês, até ao dia 17 inclusive:
*33.5ºC*(+3.9)*/23.1ºC*(+1.5)*/**13ºC*(-0.5)
*31.1ºC*(+3.1)*/22.1ºC*(+0.5)*/**15.4ºC*(+0.1)


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2022 às 10:02)

Mínima acabou por ser de 15,2ºC as nuvens perturbaram a descida da temperatura. Estavam a dar 11ºC 
De momento 20,6ºC vamos ver até onde vai hoje.


----------



## Dan (18 Ago 2022 às 10:15)

18,5ºC e 46% de Hr, ligeira brisa de ESE. Mínima de 9,5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (18 Ago 2022 às 17:07)

Voltou o calor, por agora bem suportável, *31.8ºC.*


----------



## AnDré (18 Ago 2022 às 21:33)

A máxima aqui foi de 25,1C.
Agora 13,9C.
No fundo de vila, o carro já marca 10C. Mas agora deve estagnar.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2022 às 22:36)

Máxima de 29,2ºC. Entretanto ainda 22,7ºC, já se nota bem a entrada do calor.


----------



## Cesar (19 Ago 2022 às 06:54)

A manhã começa com céu limpo e algum vento.


----------



## Dan (19 Ago 2022 às 10:35)

Mínima de 15,3ºC.

Por agora céu limpo, 20,9ºC, 47% de Hr e vento fraco de ESE.




Num pequeno pinhal aqui ao lado.


----------



## Dan (19 Ago 2022 às 18:29)

Tarde um pouco mais quente. Por agora céu limpo, 29,8ºC, 22% de Hr e vento fraco de este.

Os rios estão nos mínimos históricos, por estas bandas.

O rio Sabor aqui junto a Bragança, esta tarde.







Um vison-americano que brincava na margem.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2022 às 22:30)

Mínima de 17,7ºC e máxima de 33,7ºC, neste momento 26,8ºC.


----------



## Cesar (20 Ago 2022 às 07:04)

O dia promete ser bem quente hoje.


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2022 às 09:07)

Bom dia, 

Em Azinhoso mínima de 17.5ºc.

Neste momento muito sol e já  21.5ºc, 45%HR, vento fraco de ENE.

O dia promente ser bem quente, já ontem a máxima foi de 31.1ºc, hoje deverá subir um pouco mais.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2022 às 23:40)

Lá voltamos nos às temperaturas acima dos 35ºC, máxima de 36,4ºC de momento 23,3ºC.


----------



## Cesar (21 Ago 2022 às 12:31)

Algumas nuvens altas à mistura com fumo dos incêndios.


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 18:52)

Vista desde o Monte Farinha (Sra. da Graça) neste momento:







Os dois incêndios em curso visíveis na imagem da webcam:


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 19:04)

O fumo do incêndio de Vila Real (Samardã), visto de Mogadouro, para SO (hora utc):


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2022 às 23:36)

Mínima de 18,8ºC e máxima de 34,5ºC vá lá hoje não chegamos aos 35ºC 
De momento 25,2ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Ago 2022 às 21:27)

Hoje tá dificil, quase 9:30 e ainda 32,7°C.


----------



## cm3pt (23 Ago 2022 às 14:42)

Impressionante este pirocúmulo. Pouco falta para ter bigorna. Foto tirada em Parada de Cunhos (Vila Real) a uns 15 km do incêndio


----------



## cm3pt (23 Ago 2022 às 15:06)

Outra visão (10 minutos depois)


----------



## jotackosta (23 Ago 2022 às 16:48)

Máxima de 37,5°C atingida um pouco depois das 16h.

Tempo muito abafado, céu a apresentar alguma nebulosidade.



Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (23 Ago 2022 às 16:48)

Calor absurdo e abafado, *38.4°C*.
Hoje Viseu é das zonas mais quentes do país.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2022 às 18:03)

Ontem mínima de 20,1ºC e máxima de 35,4ºC.
Hoje mínima de 20,8ºC e máxima de 38,0ºC neste momento 36,8ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Ago 2022 às 19:00)

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas, está abafado.


Nickname disse:


> Calor absurdo e abafado, *38.4°C*.
> Hoje Viseu é das zonas mais quentes do país.


Espero bem que tenha sido a última onda de calor do Verão.


----------



## cm3pt (23 Ago 2022 às 21:41)

À tarde acalmou mas agora à noite um verdadeiro inferno na Serra do Alvão


















e a temperatura não baixa dos 30ºC


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2022 às 03:51)

Preparando já para as trovoadas do dia de hoje, ontem houve um ensaio na fronteira de Montalegre (Vilar de Perdizes).
Uma célula com "_overshooting top_" ("topo protuberante", acima da tropopausa), atingiu os 16 Km de altitude.







Produziu algumas descargas eléctricas entre nuvens, desde as 18h48 até às 19h19, e apenas uma DEA nuvem-solo:


----------



## Cesar (24 Ago 2022 às 06:58)

O dia começa com nuvens altas e sem vento.


----------



## Luis Tovar (24 Ago 2022 às 08:47)

cm3pt disse:


> Outra visão (10 minutos depois)


Viesseda Serra da estrela 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (24 Ago 2022 às 13:36)

Menos mau hoje,* 31.1ºC.*


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2022 às 15:31)

Já começou a forte actividade convectiva a norte da fronteira:


----------



## cm3pt (24 Ago 2022 às 16:13)

StormRic disse:


> Já começou a forte actividade convectiva a norte da fronteira:
> 
> 
> E também começa a haver alguma (ligeira) atividade ali na zona de Viseu. Mas para já ainda sem raios


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2022 às 16:37)

Trovoada perto de Freixo Espada à Cinta , trovoada seca e desenvolvimento vertical duma célula na serra da estrela, pode originar também trovoada seca na serra da estrela


----------



## cm3pt (24 Ago 2022 às 16:56)

Primeiros raios do dia (tanto quanto me parece). Mas todos intra-nuvem (ainda bem, menos perigo de incendio, já bastou ontem.
Ali no limite entre Mirandela e Macedo de Cavaleiros


Mas muito abaixo da atividade na Galiza


----------



## cm3pt (24 Ago 2022 às 17:17)

A "coisa" começa a aquecer no distrito de Bragança


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2022 às 17:56)

As células tem topos muito elevados, na ordem dos 15 Km:






Movimento geral para NNE, surgem cada vez mais para sul, já há também na zona da Serra da Estrela:


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2022 às 18:09)

Já ocorreram cerca de três dezenas de descargas nuvem-solo em território nacional.
Há probabilidade de ignições na zona do planalto mirandês estendendo-se a Macedo de Cavaleiros e Bragança, mas as que já ocorreram não coincidem com descargas registadas.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2022 às 18:14)

As células da Estrela têm sido de curta vida. A célula de Tortosendo só produziu descargas entre nuvens.

Miranda do Douro está na trajectória provável de uma longa linha de células em desenvolvimento, de SSO para NNE:


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2022 às 18:29)

As células uniram-se numa linha forte e bem organizada, a chegar agora a Sendim. Trovoada com descargas frequentes mas fracas e a maior parte entre nuvens:


----------



## Iceberg (24 Ago 2022 às 19:09)

Sendim, minha terra.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2022 às 19:28)

Iceberg disse:


> Sendim, minha terra.



Curiosamente parece haver ali em Sendim uma barreira que faz as células perderem força e dissipar-se, sem conseguir passar para Miranda do Douro.






Mas com muita trovoada sempre por perto ou em cima.
À medida que a tarde vai avançando observam-se descargas nuvem-solo cada vez mais numerosas.


Spoiler: DEA trovoada Nordeste


----------



## Iceberg (24 Ago 2022 às 19:35)

Não estou lá mas confirmam que tiveram trovoada e chuva forte durante 15 a 20 minutos.


----------



## Nickname (24 Ago 2022 às 21:03)

Noite já fresca aqui, *18.3ºC*, com a humidade quase nos 100%.


----------



## windchill (25 Ago 2022 às 03:25)

O evento convectivo de hoje ainda justificou uma viagem de stormchasing até Mogadouro...


----------



## Nickname (25 Ago 2022 às 09:00)

Nevoeiro por aqui, com* 17.7ºC.*


----------



## StormRic (25 Ago 2022 às 15:33)

Células no Nordeste, começam a nascer deste lado da fronteira, movimento lento expandindo-se de NNO para SSE.
Mais a sul, na fronteira do Sabugal, há uma linha já bastante activa nas serras do lado espanhol, estacionária mas com tendência a expandir-se para Oeste.
Está assinalado o eco do fumo do IR de Valpaços.


----------



## DRC (25 Ago 2022 às 15:38)

Caem umas pingas no Soito, Sabugal.


----------



## Nickname (25 Ago 2022 às 16:29)

Para Nordeste:


----------



## StormRic (25 Ago 2022 às 16:34)

DRC disse:


> Caem umas pingas no Soito, Sabugal.



Células estão a tentar desenvolver-se para cá da fronteira de Sabugal, mas continuam bem mais fortes do outro lado. Ainda é cedo.
Entretanto também na zona de Bragança, há células ainda em formação.





Mas em Vila Nova de Paiva uma célula isolada teve um desenvolvimento explosivo em menos de meia hora, atingiu pontualmente eco roxo.
Mais extraordinário é que as bigornas são visíveis daqui, na Póvoa de Santa Iria, a cerca de 255 Km.


----------



## StormRic (25 Ago 2022 às 16:40)

Bragança, SO





NO







			https://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=en&station_id=12


----------



## DaniFR (25 Ago 2022 às 16:51)

Células na zona de Trancoso, vistas de Coimbra.


----------



## Cesar (26 Ago 2022 às 07:01)

Será que vai ocorrer trovoadas secas hoje?


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 15:10)

Cesar disse:


> Será que vai ocorrer trovoadas secas hoje?



Sim, a situação parece semelhante a ontem.
Há novamente células a formarem-se na zona de Sabugal e sobre a Estrela.






Há trovoadas do outro lado da fronteira:


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2022 às 15:38)

Muito calor e abafado, com* 34.8ºC*,a mínima também foi alta, de *18ºC*.
Está cada vez mais nublado em todo o quadrante Este.
Para Sudeste:


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 15:53)

Células parecem preferir a Cordilheira Central, a formação nesta altura estende-se pela Estrela, Açor e quase até à Lousã:


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 16:04)

As células de ontem e anteontem, vistas de sudoeste:









						Webcam Vue Vallée du Zezere et Moradal depuis Centre SynaTerra Portugal
					

Vue en direct grâce à la webcam de la Vallée du Zezere et du Moradal depuis Centre SynaTerra Portugal



					www.synaterra.com
				












						Webcam Vue Vallée du Zezere et Moradal depuis Centre SynaTerra Portugal
					

Vue en direct grâce à la webcam de la Vallée du Zezere et du Moradal depuis Centre SynaTerra Portugal



					www.synaterra.com
				




O desenvolvimento neste momento está assim (actualizar o link de 2 em 2 minutos).
Cumulus congestus a necessitar de condições melhores para chegarem a Cb.


----------



## Thomar (26 Ago 2022 às 16:20)

StormRic disse:


> As células de ontem e anteontem, vistas de sudoeste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desconhecia essa webcam, muito bom e ainda por cima com timelapses!


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 16:23)

Thomar disse:


> Desconhecia essa webcam, muito bom e ainda por cima com timelapses!


Uma das minhas preferidas, boa qualidade e actualiza de 2 em 2 minutos. Do lado direito são dois cimos da Serra do Moradal (915 m).


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 16:26)

Células agora sim, a ganhar volume e intensidade dos ecos, área da Estrela:


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 16:38)

Vista desde Vilar Barroco, com a direcção da Torre, Estrela, a cerca de 43 Km, por trás do cimo de Moradal (915 m).


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 16:56)

Está a ficar com bom aspecto na Estrela:








Vinhais, movimento lento para sueste:







Gerês/Cabreira, quase estacionárias ou muito lento para sueste:


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 17:06)

Trovoadas na área Sabugal/Guarda/Vilar Formoso têm produzido algumas descargas nuvem-solo, desde há mais de uma hora.
Risco de ignições, à semelhança de ontem em Trancoso.


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2022 às 17:06)

Já está a cair bem a temperatura, *32.1ºC*.
Da câmara virada a Sul, no aeródromo de Viseu, também se vai vendo o desenvolvimento das células da Estrela










						FlyWeather
					

Weather, Aviation, Weather Network, aircraft, weather, LSA, ultra light, stingray, stingray avionics, weather network




					www.flyweather.net


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 17:10)

Nickname disse:


> Da câmara virada a Sul, no aeródromo de Viseu, também se vai vendo o desenvolvimento das células da Estrela



 boa câmara essa! Também não conhecia.

Do lado esquerdo estará a ver a célula perto de Seia:


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 17:19)

Nota-se a falta de humidade atmosférica que não favorece o desenvolvimento das células mais a sul da Estrela.





Especialmente à superfície. Será difícil chover significativamente, para além de virga.





Aeródromo de Viseu, para Sul:


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 17:39)

Célula perto de Seia tem trovoada desde há quase meia hora.








De Viseu, para Sul:





e para Norte:


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2022 às 17:39)

Ligeira acumulação(0.3mm) em Pinhanços, Seia





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				




A estação do ipma de Sabugal acumulou  *9.9mm *nas últimas 2 horas.


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 17:43)

Vilar Formoso com trovoada persistente e concentrada, dezenas de descargas em cada 10 minutos.
Várias nuvem-solo, esperemos que não haja ignições.


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 17:53)

A célula de Seia, que subiu agora para a Serra:






Provável granizo a sul de Fornos de Algodres, no sopé da Serra:


----------



## Stinger (26 Ago 2022 às 17:58)

Desde montes da senhora , ao fundo a serra da estrela
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 18:02)

Finalmente as células a subir a Estrela, pela encosta noroeste. Precisa-se chuva, mas não de granizo nem de descargas eléctricas secas nuvem-solo (até ao momento só tem havido entre nuvens nesta área).


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Ago 2022 às 18:32)

Finalmente a Serra da estrela teve chuva forte e trovoadas.

Vamos ver quanto tempo demora a evaporar a água.

Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2022 às 18:43)

*30.8ºC*, cada vez mais ventoso.
Muito escuro para a zona de Mangualde:


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 18:43)

Belas imagens desde Vilar Barroco:






Enquanto de Viseu se vê isto:


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 18:47)

Células pontualmente violentas:


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2022 às 18:53)

2.6mm na cidade de Mangualde, em questão de minutos, e a subir...





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				




Parece vir na direcção de Viseu, já se ouvem trovões.


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 19:04)

Incêndio em Casteleiro, Sabugal, terá sido provocado por esta DEA:






Muito azar, a descarga foi isolada e a única nuvem-solo de uma pequena trovoada.









						Fogos.pt [23-12-2022 22:36] Incêndio em Guarda, Sabugal, Casteleiro
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 19:12)

Nickname disse:


> 2.6mm na cidade de Mangualde, em questão de minutos, e a subir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assim parece, depois de as células terem subido a Estrela e dissipado-se sem passar para o outro lado do vale glaciar, o grupo a sul de Fornos de Algodres continuou intenso e propagou-se para Mangualde e a partir daí aparenta aproximar-se de Viseu:


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2022 às 19:15)

Mas não sei se cá chegará, parece não querer vir mais para Oeste.
Em Mangualde acumulou* 13.5mm* em 20 minutos +/-
22ºC por lá, depois de quase ter ido aos 36ºC duas horas antes.


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 19:16)

Além da célula de Mangualde/Penalva, que parece estacionária, uma nova célula a sudoeste de Aguiar da Beira:









Aproxima-se de Sátão.


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 19:18)

Viseu, aeródromo, vista Sul, a célula de Mangualde quase fora do campo de visão do lado esquerdo:





Todo esse grupo de células visto de Vilar Barroco:


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 19:24)

Entretanto, Mogadouro também tem umas vistas bonitas para SO:





Para NE, é um extensa bigorna:


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 19:28)

Mangualde, Penalva e Sátão são áreas onde pontualmente pode estar a haver algum prejuízo agrícola, derivado da intensidade da precipitação, e talvez granizo.









E a célula de Mangualde está a estender-se para Viseu!


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2022 às 19:30)

Sim, supostamente caiu granizo em Mangualde:
Não consigo colocar o vídeo, mas pelo que vi no facebook caiu qualquer coisa, mas não parecia muito.

Entretanto aqui lá baixou dos trinta, 29.7ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (26 Ago 2022 às 19:31)

StormRic disse:


> Mangualde, Penalva e Sátão são áreas onde pontualmente pode estar a haver algum prejuízo agrícola, derivado da intensidade da precipitação, e talvez granizo.


Por aqui ouvem-se muitos trovões em redor. Muito escuro para os lados de Aguiar da Beira. Em aproximação, sem chuva, perigoso. 

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2022 às 19:37)

E volta a acumular por Mangualde, já *15mm*, nada mau!
Havia de ser por toda a região, mas é melhor que nada, e pelo radar percebe-se que ainda é uma boa área que vai sendo regada, ainda que descontínua.


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 19:39)

Nickname disse:


> Sim, supostamente caiu granizo em Mangualde:
> Não consigo colocar o vídeo, mas pelo que vi no facebook caiu qualquer coisa, mas não parecia muito.
> 
> Entretanto aqui lá baixou dos trinta, 29.7ºC.



Vídeo de Margarida Messias?
Às 18h46








Está mais próximo de Viseu, pode é entrar em dissipação antes.


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 19:45)

Este grupo de células sob bigorna comum já é imponente:









Vêm reforços mais a Leste.


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2022 às 19:48)

StormRic disse:


> Este grupo de células sob bigorna comum já é imponente:


Vista para esse bloco:


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 19:49)

A bigorna é visível à direita, sobre a Estrela. À esquerda/centro é a célula avançada que ainda não se sabe se chega a Viseu:


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 19:55)

Início da dissipação do extremo sudoeste do grupo de Mangualde/Satão parece agora evidente pelo que se vê na imagem desde o aeródromo de Viseu:







E o radar também parece confirmar:


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2022 às 19:57)

Sim, não vai chegar nada a Viseu, mas a Este de Sátão e Penalva ainda deve estar a chover bem.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Ago 2022 às 19:58)

O meu pai está em Mêda e é esta a visão que tem para Sudoeste e Sul (Trancoso):








Já viu uns quantos raios.


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 19:59)

Duas imagens com dois minutos de intervalo, que ainda mostram a pujança do grupo de células, com novas torres a NE










E mais uma:


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 20:12)

Algum desmantelamento do grupo mas ainda há torres potentes a descarregar:


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Ago 2022 às 20:12)

Qualidade fraca mas dá para ter uma noção da estrutura da célula de Trancoso/Aguiar da Beira:


----------



## jotackosta (26 Ago 2022 às 20:13)

Dissipou pelo Sátão 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2022 às 20:14)

Última do dia, para Sul


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 20:16)

Mogadouro:


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Ago 2022 às 20:18)

Célula de Aguiar da Beira a produzir bons raios:


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2022 às 20:21)

Acumulado final de 16.8mm em Mangualde.
Ponte do Abade, entre Aguiar da Beira e Sernancelhe segue nos 4.1mm, em subida.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Ago 2022 às 20:21)

Assim gosto mais 
Bastante escuro, pingas grossas e já alguns relâmpagos..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 20:21)

TiagoLC disse:


> Célula de Aguiar da Beira a produzir bons raios:



Espectacular! E aquela cortina de precipitação do lado direito...


----------



## invent (26 Ago 2022 às 20:22)

Eish durante uns momentos estiveram umas cores de céu brutais, pena não ter de momento nada para registar.


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 20:29)

Bajorious disse:


> Assim gosto mais
> Bastante escuro, pingas grossas e já alguns relâmpagos..
> 
> 
> ...



Finalmente, a ver se alguma chuva cai nesta encosta da Serra.

A diferença de luminosidade nas nuvens mostra o desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## LMMS (26 Ago 2022 às 20:29)

Em Mirandela!


----------



## Norther (26 Ago 2022 às 20:30)

E chove, e troveja, tão bom....


----------



## salgado (26 Ago 2022 às 20:37)

StormRic disse:


> Algum desmantelamento do grupo mas ainda há torres potentes a descarregar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jotackosta (26 Ago 2022 às 20:39)

invent disse:


> Eish durante uns momentos estiveram umas cores de céu brutais, pena não ter de momento nada para registar.


Eu consegui! 





Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2022 às 20:39)

*9.8mm* em Trancozelos, Penalva do Castelo, nas últimas duas horas, segundo o mapa do ipma.


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 21:05)

LMMS disse:


> Em Mirandela!



A célula ficou quase estática sobre São Salvador, principalmente entre as 19h20 e as 19h40:


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 21:11)

Confirmo @salgado 
Daqui da Póvoa de Santa Iria ainda vislumbrei as bigornas muito ténues.

E são mesmo 212 Km em linha recta da Arruda a Mangualde, por exemplo.


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 21:19)

Aguiar da Beira:


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 21:26)

Salto, Montalegre


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 22:12)

Fazendo uma primeira observação rápida das imagens de radar na área da Serra da Estrela, noto que as células parecem evitar as zonas que foram afectadas pelos incêndios, dissipando os ecos quando se aproximam ou nem sequer se formando, contornando por exemplo pelo norte e reaparecendo sobretudo do lado noroeste. A secura agravada nessas zonas tem certamente alguma influência.


----------



## LMMS (26 Ago 2022 às 22:19)

StormRic disse:


> A célula ficou quase estática sobre São Salvador, principalmente entre as 19h20 e as 19h40:


Vai dar uma grande ajuda para ajudar a encher o Cachão.
Toda esta água que caiu nesta zona vai lá parar!


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 22:26)

LMMS disse:


> Vai dar uma grande ajuda para ajudar a encher o Cachão.
> Toda esta água que caiu nesta zona vai lá parar!



E Mirandela deve ser a zona que estava mais seca de todo o território, além de também ter atravessado as ondas de calor mais longas.
Esperemos que ainda haja mais algumas precipitações nos próximos dias.


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 22:52)

A maior parte das células, na sua área de precipitação mais intensa, não atingiu as estações das redes IPMA ou Wu.



Nickname disse:


> Mas não sei se cá chegará, parece não querer vir mais para Oeste.
> Em Mangualde acumulou* 13.5mm* em 20 minutos +/-
> 22ºC por lá, depois de quase ter ido aos 36ºC duas horas antes.





Nickname disse:


> E volta a acumular por Mangualde, já *15mm*, nada mau!
> Havia de ser por toda a região, mas é melhor que nada, e pelo radar percebe-se que ainda é uma boa área que vai sendo regada, ainda que descontínua.



O maior registo de acumulado que encontrei foi precisamente o de Mangualde.
Estes são os excertos dos gráficos e tabela da estação.
A assinatura da passagem da célula é clássica, com a descida brusca de temperatura, pico do vento e rajadas com direcção aos saltos, pico local de pressão atmosférica e os acumulados muito significativos mas durante um curto período que não excedeu os tais 20 minutos.











Pelo menos:
6,3 mm em 5 minutos;
9,6 mm em 10 minutos;
11,9 mm em 15 minutos.

Nenhuma outra estação foi encontrada com acumulado diário superior a 10 mm.



Nickname disse:


> Ligeira acumulação(0.3mm) em Pinhanços, Seia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E foi mesmo Sabugal a IPMA que teve maior acumulado hoje.

EDIÇÃO: Sabugal acumulou 10,7 mm, devido aos 0,8 mm do aguaceiro das 19:10 às 19:40.


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 23:52)

Infelizmente as trovoadas de hoje ( e de ontem também), vieram com um preço demasiado alto.
Ontem com o IR de Trancoso e hoje com uma única DEA a estragar o dia, aquela pelas 17h03 que terá originado o IR de Casteleiro e que a esta hora ainda está a dar um árduo trabalho aos bombeiros e demais intervenientes no combate.









						Fogos.pt [23-12-2022 22:36] Incêndio em Guarda, Sabugal, Casteleiro
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Observando a evolução dos ecos de radar, cheguei à conclusão de que nem houve a sorte de um daqueles aguaceiros na zona passar sobre a área do incêndio com precipitação significativa (se é que caíu mesmo algum pingo). Aparentemente a DEA foi atraída por um local que até estava afastado da zona de precipitação da célula de trovoada. 

Entretanto, os registos das estações IPMA de *Seia* mostram os seguintes acumulados:
Aeródromo: *3,2 mm*
Sra. do Espinheiro: *4,0 mm*
Mais a norte, *Trancoso* acumulou *6,8 mm*, depois dos* 6,3mm* de ontem. Uma das estações em área sortuda.
De resto ontem, apenas *Aldeia do Souto e Bragança* tiveram acumulados não nulos mais perto de 1 mm, *0,7 mm* nas duas.
Hoje haverá valores mais significativos em mais algumas estações.


----------



## Cesar (27 Ago 2022 às 06:57)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, a situação parece semelhante a ontem.
> Há novamente células a formarem-se na zona de Sabugal e sobre a Estrela.
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, mas não ocorreu nenhum incêndio gerado por trovoadas.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Ago 2022 às 15:14)

Ontem, a vista para o interior centro a partir de Maiorca (Figueira da Foz) às 19h50, nas direcções norte / nordeste, e a imagem de satélite às 20h00


----------



## Serrano (28 Ago 2022 às 10:02)

22°C no Sarzedo, em mais um dia de sol   


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (28 Ago 2022 às 11:42)

25°C e muito vento no Alto de São Salvador em Côta, no Norte do concelho de Viseu.
Para Sudoeste:




Norte:




Este:


----------



## Nickname (28 Ago 2022 às 14:12)

*31.1ºC*, céu cada vez mais nublado.
Mínima de *16.3ºC*


----------



## rubenpires93 (28 Ago 2022 às 23:35)

Por Vila Velha de Ródão muito abafado e muito vento.. Será que vem trovoada?


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 02:01)

rubenpires93 disse:


> Por Vila Velha de Ródão muito abafado e muito vento.. Será que vem trovoada?



Nada por ontem (dia 28) e nada hoje até ao momento. Não parece haver possibilidade até começar o aquecimento diurno.


----------



## rubenpires93 (29 Ago 2022 às 05:22)

Grandes células na zona do triângulo Guarda, Sabugal, Vilar Formoso ecos vermelhos no radar. Flash´s visiveis de Vila Velha de Ródão.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 05:22)

rubenpires93 disse:


> Por Vila Velha de Ródão muito abafado e muito vento.. Será que vem trovoada?





StormRic disse:


> Nada por ontem (dia 28) e nada hoje até ao momento. Não parece haver possibilidade até começar o aquecimento diurno.



Trovoada no distrito da Guarda. Células formaram-se pouco depois das 4h, a norte do Tejo internacional e movem-se no sentido Sul-Norte.
Já terá havido queda de granizo na área da cidade ou um pouco a sul.






















.

A célula que percorre agora a fronteira sueste da Beira Baixa é muito forte.
Trovoada intensa e concentrada.
Eco roxo de grande extensão vertical.


----------



## rubenpires93 (29 Ago 2022 às 05:30)

Vocês não imaginam mas esta trovoada tem uma cadência de raios impressionante! Está constantemente a flashar por todo o lado de segundo a segundo..


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 05:35)

Movimento para Norte/NNE. O arco mais intenso dirige-se para Pinhel.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 05:44)

Já choveu na Guarda: 2,3 mm e 2,0 mm acumulados em duas estações WU.
Começou a chover em Pinhel.
Ritmo das descargas da célula sobre a fronteira é impressionante:





Topos das células excedem os 16 Km:


----------



## rubenpires93 (29 Ago 2022 às 05:47)

StormRic disse:


> Movimento para Norte/NNE. O arco mais intenso dirige-se para Pinhel.


E parece estar a intensificar porque estou a observa-la ao longe.. A cadência continua e cada vez mais constante, já começa haver alguma claridade do nascer do sol e nota-se as nuvens bem compactas e com bom desenvolvimento vertical e extensas. Não tendo agora como ver a sul estão condições de se formar novos CB's?


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 05:55)

O movimento para NNE está a levar as células mais intensas para o outro lado da fronteira.
Vilar Formoso passou entre as duas trovoadas mais fortes.










A queda de granizo mais intensa terá ocorrido mesmo junto à fronteira mas do lado de Espanha.











rubenpires93 disse:


> Não tendo agora como ver a sul estão condições de se formar novos CB's?


Por enquanto não parece formarem-se mais células a sul.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 06:03)

Novas células formam-se no extremo noroeste da linha de instabilidade, Foz Côa:






Os dez minutos mais intensos de ambas as trovoadas terão sido das 5h40 às 5h50:






Até este momento não há registo de ignições pelas descargas nuvem-solo.

O arco vai começar a progredir para N/NNE, em ambas as margens do Douro internacional:


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 06:21)

Do lado de cá, a trovoada é agora esparsa e pouco frequente, mas do lado de Espanha continua fenomenal.
As células mantém eco roxo desde há uma hora.






Nota-se claramente a formação de uma circulação cujo centro está na zona daquele grupo de células.





off-topic: entretanto no sudoeste de França as células são ainda maiores.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 06:27)

Entre Vilar Formoso e Ciudad Rodrigo uma estação WU registou 24 mm em menos de 25 minutos, à passagem da principal célula do arco.

Almeida teve um eco roxo a passar mesmo por cima, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo também.
Não há estações que permitam verificar para já os valores acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 06:57)

Descargas isoladas mas mais intensas, na zona de Freixo de Espada à Cinta.
Em Espanha, a concentração de DEA é cada vez maior:






A célula que se intensificou perto de F.C.Rodrigo apresentava há vinte minutos eco roxo extenso:


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 07:03)

Algumas vistas das webcam, há minutos:

Mirandela, para SE





Mogadouro, SO





Mogadouro, NE


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 07:23)

Estação WU F.C.Rodrigo 6,1 mm
Maçores (Moncorvo) 2,8 mm

Grande parte do distrito de Bragança debaixo da bigorna deste complexo de células.


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2022 às 07:26)

Chuva e trovoada por aqui. 18,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2022 às 07:48)

Chuva forte, 19,4ºC com 67% de Hr. Continua a trovejar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Ago 2022 às 15:45)

Não me lembro de ver o I.N.C com tanta atividade convectiva no Verão como este ano...


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 15:58)

Dan disse:


> Chuva forte, 19,4ºC com 67% de Hr. Continua a trovejar.



A linha avançada de células passou rapidamente cerca das 7h50:






O pluviómetro de Bragança deve estar algo entupido, décimas horárias prolongadas muito para lá da hora da precipitação ocorrer.






Na rede IPMA do distrito de Bragança, os acumulados podem parecer relativamente escassos perante o aparato do que o radar mostrou, mas penso que tal se deve principalmente a que a passagem das células foi muito rápida. Provável falha de energia na estação do aeródromo, registo das 8:00 utc em falta.


----------



## Nickname (29 Ago 2022 às 17:49)

*24.8ºC*, máxima de *28.9ºC.*
Hoje de manhã pelas 10h senti algum fresco pela primeira vez em muito tempo a uma hora tão avançada do dia, estava bastante vento a essa hora.
Máxima abaixo de 30ºC na estação de Viseu(cidade), finalmente.


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2022 às 18:12)

StormRic disse:


> O pluviómetro de Bragança deve estar algo entupido, décimas horárias prolongadas muito para lá da hora da precipitação ocorrer.



Também me parece, o acumulado foi bem maior que o registado pela estação.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Ago 2022 às 18:16)

Nickname disse:


> *24.8ºC*, máxima de *28.9ºC.*
> Hoje de manhã pelas 10h senti algum fresco pela primeira vez em muito tempo a uma hora tão avançada do dia, estava bastante vento a essa hora.
> Máxima abaixo de 30ºC na estação de Viseu(cidade), finalmente.


A sensação que eu tenho é que em Viseu é verão há meio ano, com raras e muito pouco duradouras excepções.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 20:42)

Crepúsculo visto da Sr. da Graça (Monte Farinha, Mondim de Basto), com Lua e jogo no Mondinense.






Em Chaves, pelo contrário, a vista hoje do crepúsculo é triste...


----------



## windchill (29 Ago 2022 às 23:14)

Numa madrugada complicada (mais uma...) para conseguir apanhar raios minimamente fotogénicos, fica aqui um dos poucos registos  que consegui (às 05:45, para NE) no lado norte da Serra da Malcata, perto da nascente do Rio Côa.

Para a semana conto-vos a história toda...







2022.08.29 • VG/Serra Alta, Sabugal (40.31619, -6.89346)


----------



## Rafa111 (30 Ago 2022 às 01:59)

Uns fresquinhos 15.6ºC lá fora.
Entretanto só agora é que vi quando fui a janela,  um incêndio na serra da estrela para os lados de Loriga:


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2022 às 03:51)

Rafa111 disse:


> Uns fresquinhos 15.6ºC lá fora.
> Entretanto só agora é que vi quando fui a janela, e anda um incêndio na serra da estrela para os lados de Loriga:



Relocalizado, mesmo assim com provável incerteza do local exacto de início (pode distar até umas poucas centenas de metros).
Longe de qualquer acesso ou trilho (o mais próximo estará a cerca de 500 metros. Terreno impossível de percorrer a pé e de noite.
Como é que esta ignição foi feita?






Detalhe do terreno na zona provável de início.





Estado actual dos meios no "terreno":








						Fogos.pt [03-12-2022 13:50] Incêndio em Guarda, Seia, Loriga
					

Estado: Vigilância - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2022 às 03:59)

Rafa111 disse:


> Entretanto só agora é que vi quando fui a janela, e anda um incêndio na serra da estrela para os lados de Loriga:



Isso é visto de Tondela? (40 Km)


----------



## Nickname (30 Ago 2022 às 20:00)

*19.2ºC*, máxima de *29.1ºC.*
Mais um dia agradável, a noite foi bem fresquinha com mínimas abaixo dos 10ºC em várias zonas do concelho e abaixo dos 8ºC em algumas zonas do distrito.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2022 às 21:55)

Dia ontem dia 29-08 tivemos 3,2 mm e mínima de 19,3ºC e máxima de 32,6ºC.
Já hoje a mínima foi bem fresca 13,9ºC e máxima de 31,7ºC. Hoje também promete ser uma noite fresca por agora 21,9ºC.


----------



## Rafa111 (30 Ago 2022 às 23:14)

StormRic disse:


> Isso é visto de Tondela? (40 Km)


Sim, mais propriamente de Molelos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Ago 2022 às 00:48)

Por aqui, a partir do entardecer já cheira a Outono mas certamente não será para ficar.


----------



## Cesar (31 Ago 2022 às 19:39)

O dia começou com nevoeiro, mas vai terminar com sol, menos quente hoje e assim dizemos adeus Agosto.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Ago 2022 às 19:58)

Mínima fresca de 12,7ºC e máxima de 29,9ºC o único dia de Agosto em que a temperaturas não chegou aos 30ºC.
De momento 25,4ºC.


----------

